# Günstige 230V SPS gesucht



## Dominik2606 (8 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich brauche für ein größeres Aquarium mehrere schaltbare Steckdosen, teils mit Zeitschaltuhren, teils manuell schaltbar. Ich will aus 2 Gründen von diesen Zeitschaltuhren wegkommen, erstens, sie nehmen so viel Platz auf der Steckerleiste weg und zweitens gehen sie total ungenau. Die letzte, die ich hatte, ist innerhalb von 3 Monaten um 10 Minuten falsch gegangen,... aber egal.

Jetzt meine Frage: 

Gibt es so was wie eine Logo! 230RC auch etwas günstiger? Von der Programmierung ist es mir egal. Ich hab zwar bis jetzt nur mit der Logo programmiert, das Programm ist aber kein Hexenwerk.
Habe noch von Klöckner Möller was entdeckt, 512-AC-RC und 719-AC-RC. Aber die sind ja noch teurer...

Noch jemand einen heißen Tip?


----------



## jabba (8 August 2010)

Also deutlicher günstiger werden die anderen Hersteller auch nicht sein.

Das gibts nur 3...2...1


----------



## Rafikus (13 August 2010)

Vielleicht eine Mitsubishi alpha?
Allerdings weiss ich nicht mehr darüber, als daß sie klein ist.

Rafikus


----------



## PN/DP (13 August 2010)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> Ich will aus 2 Gründen von diesen Zeitschaltuhren wegkommen [...] und zweitens gehen sie total ungenau. Die letzte, die ich hatte, ist innerhalb von 3 Monaten um 10 Minuten falsch gegangen,


Du wirst wohl keine SPS finden und erst recht keine Logo, easy, Zelio, Alpha ... wo die Uhr von alleine genauer läuft. 
Eine Uhrzeit-Synchronisation mit Uhrzeit-Servern können meines Wissens nur richtige SPS oder evtl. externe Zusatzgeräte.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2010)

Dominik2606 schrieb:


> ...ich brauche für ein größeres Aquarium mehrere schaltbare Steckdosen, teils mit Zeitschaltuhren...gehen sie total ungenau. Die letzte, die ich hatte, ist innerhalb von 3 Monaten um 10 Minuten falsch gegangen,...


 
wie genau braucht das eigentlich so ein Fisch, kommt der zu spät zur 
einer verabredung? Wenn ich so überlege bei 10 min. in 3 Monaten hast 
du am Ende des Jahres, doch fast den Zeitraum für die Sommer / Winterzeit
umstellung. Wenn die Fische dir mit Luftblasen signalisieren, das es ihnen 
nicht passt das die Uhren falsch gehen, halt ihnen doch einfach ein 
Schild hin das es diese Sommer / Winterzeit umstellung ist.


----------



## dalbi (14 August 2010)

Hi,

die S7-1200 wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Oder vielleicht sowas:
http://ezautomation.de/
Da kann ich aber leider nichts dazu sagen, habe die Kisten selbst auch noch nicht eingesetzt. Und ob da die Uhr genauer geht???

Gruß
Timo


----------



## thomass5 (14 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wie genau braucht das eigentlich so ein Fisch, kommt der zu spät zur
> einer verabredung? Wenn ich so überlege bei 10 min. in 3 Monaten hast
> du am Ende des Jahres, doch fast den Zeitraum für die Sommer / Winterzeit
> umstellung. Wenn die Fische dir mit Luftblasen signalisieren, das es ihnen
> ...



... es soll Leute geben, die simulieren die original Sonnenaufgangs/Untergangszeiten der original Lebensräume incl. der Wettersituation und Wasserwerte bei Regen. Ich mag zwar auch Fische, aber lieber gut gebraten mit Beilage.
Spass beiseite, die Fische wird die Verspätung wenig interessieren, aber halt den Besitzer. Wer pünktlich 15 Uhr daheim ist, möchte auch pünktlich zum Kaffee seine Fische sehen, und nicht erst mit Verpätung. Das kann ich schon verstehen.

Thomas

Edit: Die 1200 kann auf NTP syncronisieren


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2010)

*Es gibt doch für alles eine Lössung*



thomass5 schrieb:


> Wer pünktlich 15 Uhr daheim ist, möchte auch pünktlich zum Kaffee seine Fische sehen, und nicht erst mit Verpätung. Das kann ich schon verstehen.


 
...einfach die Schaltuhr 15min vor stellen und schon ist es Taghell im
Wohnzimmer-Teich, wenn Herrchen von der Arbeit kommt 

Ich bin ja nicht derjenige der sich damit auskennt, aber muß der Teich nicht
regelmäßig gereinigt bzw. gewartet werden, währe da nicht der Zeitpunkt
einfach mal auf die Schaltuhren zu schauen und gegebenenfalls zu stellen?


----------



## thomass5 (14 August 2010)

Ja, hast ja recht. Aber ein wenig Perfektion des Hobbis ist schon gut.( http://www.matuta.com/include.php?p...66&PHPKITSID=21b2c30be550282b328f48a2817f9e97) Mein altes Aquarium lief ein Jahr ohne Wartung. Nur Füttern und Wasser nachfüllen.
Es wäre eigendlich ne schöne Sache wieder damit anzufangen...
Thomas


----------



## dalbi (15 August 2010)

Hi,



thomass5 schrieb:


> Edit: Die 1200 kann auf NTP syncronisieren



Jep, darum ja auch 



dalbi schrieb:


> ...die S7-1200 wäre eine Möglichkeit...



Gruss Daniel


----------

